# BigDyl's Rage Against the "Machine" Journal



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

I decided to follow in the footsteps of other IM members and create a Journal.  Hopefully I can keep up with it.  *Fingers crossed*

Current stats:

Height: 6'7
Weight: 280
BF%*EST*: 20%


Lifts:

Flat BB Bench: 290
Deadlift: 490
Squat ATF: 330, Parrellel: 385
Bent Row: 295 x 5


Todays Workout:  Chest/Tri's

Chest
____________________________

Flat BB Bench Press:

225 X 11 (up 2 reps from last week)
225 X 8 (argh lost 3 reps)

Incline BB Bench Press:

205 X 6 spot on 7
185 X 11

Decline Dumbell:

90's X 9

Tri's
_____________________________

CG Bench:

185 X 8
190 X 6

Skull Crushers: (Done behind the head, not to the forehead)

120 X 8
130 X 4 spot on 5

Rope Pushdown:

130 X 18


Felt good, I got a Semi-workout high, and I still have it.  


Diet
____________________________________________


Pre-Breakfast: Whey protein shake X 2 scoops

Breakfast: Two Tuna sandwhichs low fat mayo

Pre workout: Chicken Breast with brown rice

Workout

2 scoops Low Carb Grow® with Micellar Casien

...Havent eaten anything else yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Damn your a tall guy. Play basketball?!?! LOL. Good to see you starting a journal, stick with it! Nice w/o, low volume- I like that!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn your a tall guy. Play basketball?!?! LOL. Good to see you starting a journal, stick with it! Nice w/o, low volume- I like that!




Hey, Rock, thanks for the post.  I play some basketball at the YMCA, but never played it in school.  And, yes, I'm a fan of the low volume/HIT training now.

Nice stats you got there, yourself btw.  We are practically the same number wise.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

Diet:

Last two meals:

30 peices of peeled shrimp, and 10 slices of roast beef along with a salad
2 scoops micellar casein/whey grow forumla

I had these at some stupid party I had to goto for work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey, Rock, thanks for the post.  I play some basketball at the YMCA, but never played it in school.  And, yes, I'm a fan of the low volume/HIT training now.
> 
> Nice stats you got there, yourself btw.  We are practically the same number wise.


Haha, thanks but I don't think we are close anymore! I'm recovering from an injury and I feel like I'm back at the beginning. Bet that shrimp was good!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.  What caused the injury?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tendonitis. I have it all through my arm, elbow, bicep and forearm. All just came to a head  Hopefully I'm training smarter now though!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Tendonitis. I have it all through my arm, elbow, bicep and forearm. All just came to a head  Hopefully I'm training smarter now though!




That sucks man.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

Todays Workout
__________________________________

Legs/Core:

Squats:

Warmup: 135 X 10 

For some reason the damn warmup is harder on my knees than the heavier weights.  Wth is up with that?

225 X 10
295 X 6  
315 X 4

All Below parrellel.  For now on I'm not going ATF, it just doesnt feel right because I sit down and not back.  I started sitting back and going slightly below parrellel, and it just felt better.

Stiff Legged Dead lifts:

Warmup:   135 x 6


225 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 4

The last set was really testing me.    

Leg press:

600 X 6 + 4 rest pause = 10
540 x 10 + 2 rest pause = 12

Standing calve raises

360 X 8
360 X 8




Good workout all in all.  I took pretty long breaks between the Squat sets.  Somwhere between 4-5 Minutes between the heavier ones.  I tried to make up for it by moving quickly between the SLDL's, but it just wore me out.  I feel basically dead right now.


Diet
________________________________


Pre-breakfast: 2 scoops whey
Breakfast: 3 eggs and two peices muti-grain toast
Pre-Workout: Subway sub with all vegetables an 4 peices of chicken breasts
Workout
Post Workout:  2 scoops Grow with Micellar Casien


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Yesterdays Workout:


Back/Bi's:


Back
______________________________

Bent Rows:

135 x 6 warmup
225 x 6
295 x 6
275 x 7 + 1/2 rep on 8

Chin ups:

4 x bodyweight
3 x body weight
3 x very slow negatives


I'm weak as hell on these because i weigh like 280 now.


Seated rows with close grip:

180 x 10 warmup
250 (whole stack) x 12
250 x 10


One-arm dumbell rows:

110 x 8
120 x 5


Bicepts:

Straight BB curl:

135 x 7
135 x 5


I was feeling weak as hell on bicepts because they were hit so hard during my back W/O.  My diet wasn't that great, so I don't think I'll post it, lol.  It's hard for me to eat foods that I have to cook because I don't have alot of time to cook them, plus I never cook anything because I suck at it/ am too lazy when it comes to cooking.  I wish I had a personal chef, lol.  Then i'd be ripped.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yesterdays Workout:
> 
> 
> ................ wish I had a personal chef, lol.  Then i'd be ripped.




Don't we all!!   

You have some nice lifts going!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks like a great w/o. Don't say your weak, I don't know what that would make me, LOL.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey thanks for the posts guys.


Yellow Moomba:

Thanks, I really want to improve them even more though.    



Rock:

Yeah it hit my back pretty hard, but the strange thing is, my back never gets sore.  Then again, they say soreness is irrelevent to hypertrophy.  Oh, and, i dont consider myself weak, just havent reached my potential yet.  And, you are a strong dude yourself.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Lookin good man.  I like the volume being low.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Lookin good man.  I like the volume being low.




Hey, thanks for stoppin' by man.  Yeah, you are the master of low volume, and I must admit, I have gotten alot of my knowledge about this from you.

Thanks.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear it   Yeah, I'd expect your results to be excellent on a lower volume routine.  You are massive btw, at least 6 inches taller than me and 50 pounds heavier


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it   Yeah, I'd expect your results to be excellent on a lower volume routine.  You are massive btw, at least 6 inches taller than me and 50 pounds heavier




Yeah, but you have more lean body mass per pound, than I.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2004)

Todays Workout:


Chest/Tri's


Chest
_____________________________

Flat BB Bench:

Warmup sets x 4
295 x 1... failed..I'm a failure   
285 x 1 (just barely)

Incline BB Bench:

265 x 1 (PR)
270 x 1.. fail.. left shoulder died

Flat Dumbell Press:

105 x 4
85 x 12

Flat BB Press Negatives:

305 x 3
305 x 2


Tri's
_____________________________

Skull Crushers:

140 x 6 (PR)
125 x 8

Rope Pushdowns:

170 (whole stack) x 10
150 x 12






Today's workout was OK.  I lifted with good intensity, but I couldn't get a new 1RM on bench   But I did get a new 1 RM on incline.  So I guess that's Ok.  My diet was subpar, so I won't post it.  I ran out of whey, so I had to drink the GROW! with the micellar casien.  It is 50% whey isolate anyways.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas BigD


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey thanks man.  Late Merry Christmas to you too.  Hell, happy new year.  I couldn't find my Journal, i thought it was gone.





I did it today.  Finally.

Woke up.  Got extremely motivated listening to music and dancing around the apartment (looking goofy as hell i suspect).  I planned it all out.  100 miligrams of caffine when i woke up, with 2 cups of oatmeal.  sipping water the whole time.  2 hours later.  30 minutes before workout.  200 miligrams caffine with 15 grams of creatine, 1/2 cup oat meal, and alot of water.  

I then hit the gym, ready to go hard for 45 minutes.  Today was supposed to be Chest and Tri's. 

I enter the weightroom with my w/o partner.  We are ready, when the speaker announces; "The gym will be closing at 12 O'clock today."  It was 11:32.  WTF.  Oh, well, im going to do it anyways.


Chest
___________________________

Flat BB Bench

Warmup:

bar x 10
135 x 6
135 x 6
185 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 2
250 x 1
.........










New 1RM: 300




Flat Dumbell

110 x 5
100 x 9

Gym closed...





Did it.  Finally.  I couldn't even get 295 last week.  Haha, i reached my goal just barely before the new year, with 12 hours to spare.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's AWESOME BigD! Bet your pretty pumped about it!!! So you want from 250 to 300 in your progression? Did it feel heavy making that jump? Congrats buddy!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks dude!  Yeah it did feel like a jump.  But i felt if i would have tried 275 before 300 that it would have wore me down.  Im not sure though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well regardless, you did it!!!! Wahoooo! Now post your PB for wrist curls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on the PB DB.  After our discussion in Mudge's journal, I decided to check out yours.  You ARE a big boy.  Nice workouts.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks man.    

Its really weird, after yesterdays work out I still feel strange.  Maybe i have developing virus or bacteria infection in my lungs or something.  Whenever i get up i feel self concious about breathing for some reason.  I don't feel dizzy or bad, and nothing hurts.  I guess its a mild shortness of breath.  But, it goes away after standing up for a few  seconds.   I dont know whats going on.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Did it.  Finally.  I couldn't even get 295 last week.  Haha, i reached my goal just barely before the new year, with 12 hours to spare.



Haha, good job.  I like the last minute PR.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry that i disapeared for a while.  I had to take a week of to fight the anxiety.  I think i got it under control now.  So I lifted today...

Chest/Tris/Shoulders




Chest
___________________________

Flat BB Bench:


135 x 6
135 x 6
185 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 6 barely


Incline Dumbell press:

105 x 5
95 x 10
90 x 11


Tris
_________________________

Closegrip Flat BB:

205 x 8
205 x 6

Rope pushdowns:

170 (whole stack) x 14
170 x 12


Shoulders
________________________

Smith machine miltary press:

175 x 10
195 x 4





All in all it felt like a good workout.  I kept calm as I lifted to try and avoid anxiety attacks.  It seemed to have worked, but I think the intensity level of my workout suffered because of it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, good job.  I like the last minute PR.




Sorry for the late reply, but thanks dude.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey big guy! Welcome back. Nice w/o, great job. Have you looked into seeing a doc yet? I've made an appointment for myself tomorrow for pretty much the same thing, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterdays Workout:


Chest/Tris




Chest
_________________________


Flat BB Bench:

Warmup

225 x 13 x 3 x 1 RP = 17

Flat Dumbell Bench:

110 x 4
100 x 8


Tri's
____________________________


Skull Crushers

145 x 5
135 x 7

Rope Pushdowns

whole stack (170) x 14

Behind the neck tricept press

105 x 10
100 x 10





Diet has been on point the last week.  No cheat meals at all.  It usually looks like this:

7:30 am
1 cup oatmeal, 2 scoops whey, muti vitamin
10:30
2 scoops whey, 1 bag orgranic trail mix
12:30
lean chilli mix, sweet potato, etc
2:30
2 scoops whey
4:30
tunafish sandwhich low fat mayo on muti grain bread 
5:30
(PWO shake w/ creatine)
7:30
chicken breast, brocolli, brown rice
9:30
1 cup cottage cheese and or micellar casien grow shake


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh, and during my back workout this week i got 155 x 7 on standing BB curl.


----------

